
414M pieces of plastic found on remote Australian islands: Study - andrewstuart
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/05/16/asia/australia-plastic-islands-intl/index.html
======
sadris
I think MIT designed a bacteria that eats plastic, wonder what's taking them
so long from deploying it.

